# I hate riding in the winter



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm the same, if I didn't have an indoor the chances of me riding in winter would be slim to none :wink: If we get nice, clear, not windy days I will ride in the woods behind our pastures. Yesterday was the first truly cold enough day to keep me inside so far this year (it was 25 F) Been lucky to have decent weather so late. 

Mine that are already finished only get used for lessons and my daughter to ride through winter, so easy rides a few times a week. I condition them again in the spring. My own youngsters & client horses, don't have much choice there, I work them 6 days a week. If your horse is one that is the same if rode daily or once in a blue moon, don't beat yourself up about not riding as much.


----------



## rachelgem (Oct 22, 2011)

where i live its always wet and windy  and if its not wet and windy like today, the grounds too wet to ride anyway! its so annoying. so, yeah, i dont ride as much in winter, but i wish i could.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

I just feel guilty because I planned on bringing my one mare into serious work...and then winter arrived LOL. I just started taking lessons, just got my confidence back, and then the cold weather hit. I'm sure all the horses are happy to stand around all day eating...it's just me that feels awful about it. *Sigh*


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just bundle up as best as I can and always bring the cooler down with me. I hate making my horse sweat in winter.. it's not fair to him but at least with the cooler and a good cool down, he's fine.

But that I've noticed is the more cute layers (they must be fitting and make me feel good) the happier I am about braving the cold. Scarves help too!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm a wimp....I hate cold weather. And it doesn't get all that cold down here compared to up north!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Because of my work schedule, I need to ride in the mornings. The barn where I ride has an unheated indoor, so my personal temperature cutoff is 25F outside (indoor is typically 15 degrees warmer). Below that, I don't go out. When we're close to the freezing mark, I ride with two layers of socks, fleece lined riding tights, and fleece lined gloves! 

The biggest frustration is when the path out to the turnout paddocks turns into a slick sheet of ice- it can be really scary bringing them in. I also typically ride for shorter periods of time, as you really have to build in the time for a thorough cool-down. The mare I ride was clipped last year because she got so sweaty even just doing walk/trot work, but she's not clipped this year so the coolout has to be even longer. With limited time, it is sometimes a balancing act to decide if the amount of time for actual work will be worth it once the time for coolout is added on.

Lucky for us in New Hampshire, we've really had a very mild winter so far. A few mornings have hovered right around my temp cutoffs, but I actually worked in the outside paddock on Saturday because it was bright and sunny and in the 40's!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

AllThePrettyHorses don't beat yourself up. I' m sure your horses are fine having some down time. Mine seem okay with it.

I have also become a "fair weather" rider in the winter. I don't tolerate the cold as I use to. Not to mention I'm having the devil of the time trying to find time to do all that I need to do. Winter is a break for me in many ways.

Fortunately both horses can go long periods without being ridden, and never show it. Walka went a year (health issues for me) without being rode, and when I saddled him up and took him out you'd swear he'd never had any down time. 

I now have access to an indoor once a week, and hope to putz around alternating horses. Mostly a social thing for me and them as it won't be enough to really do any conditioning physically.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

spend some money on the proper clothing. Id rather do that than deal with the biting yellow flys in summer.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

I think it was around -5 (Celsius) today...and that's not even cold weather. I dread the -15 and -20 days :'( :lol:

egrogan, I am completely jealous of your 40s...it was like that up until a few weeks ago, and now winter's here for real.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> spend some money on the proper clothing. Id rather do that than deal with the biting yellow flys in summer.


Yeah but you're also a man...thick skinned and all... :wink:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> I think it was around -5 (Celsius) today...and that's not even cold weather. I dread the -15 and -20 days :'( :lol:
> 
> egrogan, I am completely jealous of your 40s...it was like that up until a few weeks ago, and now winter's here for real.


We're also experiencing extremes in temp day to day. Yesterday I used the outside water hose to fill the water tank. Today, I was removing 2" of ice off the tank. And let's not forget the wind chill......man that cuts right through my face.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Riding in the winter is pants. But it beats letting my horse and myself get unfit and then having to bring us back into condition in the spring. 

I couldn't even get to the barn today due to high winds and motorway being closed after several lorries overturned.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There is no real reason to feel guilty if you don't ride in bad weather. If riding is a hobby and not your livelihood, you should ride to have fun. If it is too cold, then it is not fun. I ride when it is not so extreme that I hate it. When I don't ride, I don't feel guilty. My horses have access to pasture and they can exercise if they are not too lazy (like me).


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up, a lot of us are in the same boat.
I have no problem riding in the cold, even very cold, but windy.... blah.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> egrogan, I am completely jealous of your 40s...it was like that up until a few weeks ago, and now winter's here for real.


I count myself very lucky, it's completely abnormal for this time of year but I'll take it! That said, today was the first really frigid day we've had, with highs in the teens. First day my teeth felt cold while I was giving the dogs their evening walk! :shock:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It is cold here today. Highs are around 40. Low around 20. 
Laugh all you want. To this southern girl, that is COLD.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I won't ride if the snow is over a foot deep, too hard on the horses and too bouncy for me. I won't ride if it's more than a few degrees Celsius below freezing, not fun. So I have been riding this last part of December and in the new year as the snow is about 7 or 8 inches & temps are above freezing.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would love to ride in snow like that for about 10 minutes. I could get some pictures and then I could tell my grandkids (if I ever have some) about how I used to ride in the snow...........

It is beautiful for sure. I did a little snow riding when I was a kid. It hasn't snowed enough to show here in years. We have it made now. This summer when it is 100 degrees, I will be crying..........


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess it is all a matter of perspective. We can get between 6 and 7 months of winter here, so I have learned to enjoy winter riding. We don't ride when it's -40 with wind chill, but a calm -20 day isn't too bad if you are dressed for it. Clothing made for winter riding works wonders. We also usually ride bareback which is not only warmer, but keeps up our riding skills. Deep snow riding is an excellent workout for the horses and a lot of fun. We try to go for frequent, short rides when we can. The biggest issues I have with winter riding are the lack of daylight hours and ice. In December it gets dark by 4:30 in the afternoon, so riding after work / school is difficult, unless it is a clear moonlit evening with a good cover of snow. Lately, it has been unseasonably warm with frequent freeze / thaw cycles that are keeping the ground much slipperier than usual. We still ride, but carefully with lots of walk / trot and collection work.


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

Mark me down as someone who doesn't particularly love riding in this weather. Its just too cold! I'll ride a little less than normal but still try to get out every week for one ride.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I wish I could ride now! I can ride a lesson horse at another barn, but I haven't been able to ride my boy Huey for a month.  I miss it like crazy, too, but the footing in the ring has been no good at all (either icy or swampy or rock-hard) and he had his shoes off for the winter so the trails are a bust too (too much gravel and rocks).

I've been going to the barn most days to groom him out, but I feel like he really needs more exercise than he's been getting in the turnout. I feel bad about that.

I also feel bad that I've had a persistent problem with blanket zap on his fleece blanket - I've been trying a bunch of different things to cut down on the static, and finally yesterday I threw in the towel and ordered a different kind of blanket. But it's gotten to where he sees me, and I can *see* him thinking "Oh no, she's going to shock me again!" Yesterday - this was the final straw - I had to change him over to his heavy blanket for our cold snap, and I was as careful as I could possibly be, but he still got zapped, and he was so upset he went and put his head in the corner of the stall.

Talk about feeling bad about something you're doing or not doing with the horse...

Layers is the way to go for the cold, though. I find that heavy silk thermals at the base works VERY well. I got some GREAT stuff from Cabelas.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

ThursdayNext, I love my heavy silks too! But what really makes the whole deal work for me are my oilskin coats. Nothing gets through those babies! I'm thinking of getting some oilskin chaps to go over my lower half. 

My fingers and toes tend to go numb within 20 minutes. With my heavy chore muck boots and heavy socks , I've minimized the effect on the toes. Now I have to figure out something for the fingers.

By the time I perfect my winter riding ensemble, it'll be spring! :lol:


----------



## hahaitslacey (Apr 21, 2009)

I think it's nice that the horses can get a break in the winter, even though they do lose a lot of muscle. I know I enjoy my breaks from college! I ride maybe once a week during the winter, but it's only walking and some trotting bareback around the farm. Bib overalls and muck boots are warm, but I need to move South...can't stand Indiana winters!

ETA - But the main thing is do you still spend time with your horse? I try to go out every day to at least brush Flicka, visit, and work on the ground just a little in the small open space inside the barn. Sometimes I just sit on her while she munches on hay.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel terrible. I have only had my horses for 2 months. I planned on riding a lot more than I am. Right now it's pitch dark when I get home from work so weekends are it. It's been so windy (like 90mph winds here) that I don't even consider riding. I'd probably blow right off. They haven't been worked at all in a month. Not even lunging. Just lots of petting and wandering about our 40 acres. Spoiled horses. Spring and summer are going to be a shock to them!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Yeah but you're also a man...thick skinned and all... :wink:


LOL you wouldn't believe how wimpy the guys I know are. Joe4d is a real man, he braves the cold and rides horses :lol:


I wish I had more money to spend on myself.. it all goes for my horse's stuff because I rather him look and feel awesome than me. I can rough it in hand-me-downs


----------



## becca289 (Jan 9, 2012)

I love going for a nice winter ride! I just do mostly trail riding, just so my horse still gets exercise!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I use to love it. But, now that I'm old, fat, and have Rheumatoid Arthritis... The cold hurts me, so I just can't do it... I'd love to.. just can't.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Where I live the winters are wet, wet, wet, but not so cold. So, we continue riding nearly as much as summer. I do hate the muck that results, in the trails, but it makes for soft ground, and if not too deep means we can canter all over the place. In the summer , sometimes the ground is as hard as concrete, so I avoid cantering on it. Also, a good thing in winter, is that I can see through the leafless bushes, so I know if a silent jogger is about to run headlong around the corner into my horse.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm the same way about riding when it's cold ugh. I go out with 3 shirts a jacket and a vest. I feel like the michelin tire man and its' so uncomfortable. I hate when the people around me say I love riding in winter errr so annoying lol. I feel guilty too because I had my gelding trained and he was doing so well, then I let him sit pretty much all winter last year and he was terrible to ride after that, so this year I've been trying to get out there more. I could never live far north ;-)


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Trail rides in winter can be especially beautiful around here! Imagine boreal forests, tall, old spurce trees, all covered in snow and magnificent, standing all together like walls of a gothic cathedral, an occasional deer or elk that crosses the road, white trails, footprints of wild animals in the snow, that fresh smell of a winter's morning... I love them! Finally no mosquitoes or other bugs bothering you or your horse, no hot sun and no need to carry tons of water with you for quenching thirst!

The only thing is, this winter has been unusually warm and wet here, so it still looks like in late November here - almost no snow, lots of mud. I really wouldn't mind the temperature to drop a little - no lower than -10 by Celsium, though. The last two winters often had theri moments of -25 - -30 by Celsium, and that, my dear friends, was too much for me.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I put my mare out in the pasture for the entire winter two years ago. She was so bad after that! I ended up sending her for a month refresher course at the trainer. I am doing better about riding in the winter these days.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't really like riding in the winter cos you end up being so limited in what you can and can't do. My inner optimist tells me I should be grateful that I have a whole season where I can work on my position at the walk


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

It's been an insanely good winter here. 50s, 60s sometimes 70s almost every day. Not much rain. I've been riding 3-4 days a week. Last year it was bitter cold though. I still rode 3-4 days, but it was like...agh, do I HAVE to?!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Saranda said:


> Trail rides in winter can be especially beautiful around here! Imagine boreal forests, tall, old spurce trees, all covered in snow and magnificent, standing all together like walls of a gothic cathedral, an occasional deer or elk that crosses the road, white trails, footprints of wild animals in the snow, that fresh smell of a winter's morning... I love them! Finally no mosquitoes or other bugs bothering you or your horse, no hot sun and no need to carry tons of water with you for quenching thirst!
> 
> The only thing is, this winter has been unusually warm and wet here, so it still looks like in late November here - almost no snow, lots of mud. I really wouldn't mind the temperature to drop a little - no lower than -10 by Celsium, though. The last two winters often had theri moments of -25 - -30 by Celsium, and that, my dear friends, was too much for me.


I had to google Riga, Latvia.....sounds like a place I'd love to visit.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sure you'd enjoy it here, gunslinger.  Riga itself is quite green, although there are more forests near the suburbs of it. My horse now lives in a city-type boarding place, very close to the industrial district of Riga, but this place has some nice pine-tree trails nonetheless, but in a month or so we will move to a boarding place in Riga district, which looks like this  - 

Galerijas

The first gallery from top left, second row, presents an example of the trails there. Imagine them white.


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

i ride 5 days a week even when its -20 (celcius) or more. but i put alot of layers, 2 pairs of pants sometimes snow paints, 2 shirts and a sweatshirt, hat, gloves. i also have an indoor arena so theres no wind. obviously on those days thats even colder i dont ride its just no fun for me or my horse. i actually suprise my self going everyday because last year and the year before i would go like once a week sometimes once every 2 weeks lol so dont feel bad haha


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice! I enjoyed your photographs.....

You write very well, is english your native language?

One of these day's maybe I'll have the chance to visit the area....beautiful place.....


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

I plan on riding as much in the Winter as I did in the Summer/Fall, but we'll see since it's my first Winter with him. We have mild winters here, so the weather's not too bad unless it's super windy. In that case, I probably wouldn't ride, just groom him and such. But I'd MUCH rather be cold than miserably hot, but that's just me.

I'm planning on entering him in schooling shows in the Spring to see how he does behavior wise and placement wise, so we both need to stay on top of our game.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

And to think I was complaining that I couldn't use my new riding gloves because its just too dang warm. I feel for you all. I hate the cold, especially when I'm trying to do something that's supposed to be enjoyable. I've been riding in tshirts for the past couple weeks, but I'll be hating life when you're all loving it, come summer time.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> And to think I was complaining that I couldn't use my new riding gloves because its just too dang warm. I feel for you all. I hate the cold, especially when I'm trying to do something that's supposed to be enjoyable. I've been riding in tshirts for the past couple weeks, but I'll be hating life when you're all loving it, come summer time.


I know EXACTLY how you feel. I bought gloves because it was actually starting to cool off and then right after, it warmed up again! I could have worn a tank top while riding last week because it was so warm. I actually wore one while riding one day in December and the next week I had to bundle up. The weather here is so flippy-floppy.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Gunslinger - no, my native language ir Latvian, but I studied English for about 16,5 years and continue using it on a daily basis.

If you visit Latvia one day, you might also consider visiting Sigulda, especially, in Fall season - it's beautiful around there in that time - that's from a bird's view: http://www.celotajs.lv/cont/tour/tours/images/velo_sigulda4.jpg
Sigulda | Photo

And, of course, let me know, if you come, and then I'll be able to arrange a trail ride in the trails of my boarding place.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Saranda said:


> Gunslinger - no, my native language ir Latvian, but I studied English for about 16,5 years and continue using it on a daily basis.
> 
> If you visit Latvia one day, you might also consider visiting Sigulda, especially, in Fall season - it's beautiful around there in that time - that's from a bird's view: http://www.celotajs.lv/cont/tour/tours/images/velo_sigulda4.jpg
> Sigulda | Photo
> ...


Be careful with the invites! You just never know, one day I might just show up at your door!:lol:

Probably never happen, I've traveled a lot of the world, and I guess the closest I've been to your area is Romania.....

Still though...we never really know what the future holds do we?

It looks like a lovely place to live.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone have any feet and hand suggestions for warmth? I wear two pairs of thermal socks and toe warmers...same with the gloves. With all the layers I can barely get on my horse. I STILL end up getting cold.
Who has something that works?


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Mellow Mel said:


> Anyone have any feet and hand suggestions for warmth? I wear two pairs of thermal socks and toe warmers...same with the gloves. With all the layers I can barely get on my horse. I STILL end up getting cold.
> Who has something that works?


I have a pair of tall synthetic Ariat winter riding boots that are amazingly warm with only a light pair of socks. I buy light weight skiing gloves with good re-enforcements in the hands and they work very well. We usually get some very cold (but dry) weather in the winter where temps can drop below -40 with wind chill. I find I can dress adequately ride down to about -20 or -25 C. Riding bareback also helps keep you warm.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I ride less in the winter but that's because it's dark by the time I get home and I hate arena riding. Pretty much leaves weekends for me unless I get off work early.


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

It was about 15 today and snowing so we just bundled up and went for a ride anyway ^_^ That is my sister and Moe I am always the one taking pictures so none of me and my boy. It was really cold, but so worth it.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Never say never, gunslinger! Who knows where you might find yourself in a couple of years or so.  And, besides, I'm always excited to have foreign guests.  
It's snowing now here. At last. The trails are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## MomoMozyyy (Jan 3, 2012)

Last week we had temperatures above 50F! But then it got really cold and dropped down to below 10F. When it gets cold I really don't ride as much as I should. I'll usually go out and see my horses and brush them in the barn, but as for riding if its really cold I only ride about once a week


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, so I already posted that I do enjoy riding in the winter and I do. What I am frustrated with right now is ICE! We have had a continual cycle of snow, thaw, freeze and my paddocks are covered in ice. Not only is it unsafe to ride, but unsafe to walk for both horses and humans. I have spread sand along a path so that my horses can move more easily between their shelter, water trough and feeding area, but it is dreadfully slippery.

We did get about 5 cm of snow last night which is helping in some areas, but the temperature also took a nosedive to about -21C (it was -2 yesterday), so the snow isn't "sticking" to the ice much to improve the footing. It looks better, but underneath it is still as slick as ever.

So, in light of current conditions, I still stand by my claim that I enjoy riding in the winter, but right now, I am not liking winter so much just in general...


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I love riding in the Winter. Even when we have days that are actually cold (our Winter weather can run from 80 to below 20, although I realize that we don't see subzero). I prefer cold days. The horses are more frisky and ready for it (warms them up ).
Ok, I'll admit that I grew up in "real" cold weather and I have the clothing for it. Leather trench that can even allow for a warm jack under it (over my flannel shirt, etc..), warm pants over my cotten/wool blend "long handles" ), a pair of boots that allow for that added pair of extra think socks and some very warm gloves I picked up in Iceland (but I have to remove them for putting on tack or taking it off).
Still Winter and late Fall are my best times for riding.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I was riding quite consistantly this year, now, no freakin' way!!!! -20C, blowing, snowing, horrid!!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I was going to go out riding today in the snowstorm. It looked fun...but then I screwed my knee.

I ride in winter all the time.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I was riding quite consistantly this year, now, no freakin' way!!!! -20C, blowing, snowing, horrid!!!


Cold snap here too. It is expected to be -24 tomorrow, -26 Tuesday, -28 Wednesday, -25 Thursday and these are the HIGH temperatures. It's supposed to get down to -33 and -35 at night.

As much as I like winter riding, it ain't gonna happen this week!


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

We have ice here too. Very frustrating. Got tons of rain that froze and it just keeps freezing and unfreezing. Not riding in that!


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Unless it is raining, I don't have any problem riding in the winter. Largely because San Diego has no real seasons (rain sometimes, most of the time sunny and pleasent or sunny and hot, or fires). 

We just had our first bit of rain this year, but the rest of the month has been sunny and mild.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

It was 18 degrees, cloudy, with light snow showers and breeze on Saturday; and 25, sunny, clear, and windless on Sunday. 

I rode both days and it was great. No need to bundle up like the Michelin Man under those conditions.

Just a set of light weight polypro undies (LS undershirt and tights), my regular breeches, a lightweight polo, wool sweater, waxed canvas jacket, and a pair of insulated leather gloves. I wore a pair of wool socks inside my roomiest boots.

I only rode about 40 mins on Saturday until my feet got too cold to go on. On Sunday we rode out for nearly two hours, I kept wiggling my toes to keep the blood going and while they felt cool, I never went numb like I did on Sat.

As long as the footing is OK, I always have a way of dealing with the weather.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> I'm a wimp....I hate cold weather. And it doesn't get all that cold down here compared to up north!


I'm originally from Michigan, moved to SW Missouri in the last year. You are a wimp! hahaha - just joking.

But, I have seriously noticed that the peeps who live in warmer summer climates are more cold at higher temps. It was 40 degrees, sunny blue skies, no wind a few days ago and people were up in arms where I live about the cold. 

I was in a sweatshirt.

I've also noticed that a lot of people here in SW Mo don't really "dress" for the cold, hence the even more "it's so cold" behavior.

I heard a woman in flop flops and short sleeves complaining about the cold snap we were having (yea, it was still well above freezing). A simple pair of shoes and a jacket or at least long sleeves would have made a difference. 

It's really hard to take people seriously when confronted with the visual of that.

Me, I'm having a blast. Typically a Michigan January is in the low 20s. We have "bright days" but not sunny days (the sun illuminates the ground through the clouds). The wind chill makes your eyes water and if you are LUCKY, they snow has been plowed nicely and your shoes don't get wet from slush.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, let's see. This is my first horse, he is young (a 5-yr old this year) and still in "finishing school." I can't wait for him to pour tea and set a formal table for entertaining.



I keep him in a location where there is access to an indoor round pen and plenty of indoor area to groom. I see him at least 3 days a week after work to either ride in the pen or groom/bond.

On weekends, I capitalize on the afternoon (daylight) hours and try to get to the barn by 10/11am. There is an outdoor arena with much more room for moving around. And, if I am lucky, the barn owners will want to load the horses and go trail riding. So far, I have been lucky 4 times. Not bad considering it is mid January!

Because my horse is new to me and young, I make it out there, even if it is cold and raining. I invested in a nice warm barn jacket, a good pair of gloves, scarf and goofy hat. I also layer my clothing; no cottons, a poly propolene with wool or fleece over it to create warmth against my skin.

OP - I learned this much; if you don't spend much time with your horse, make sure you do some {serious sweat producing} lunging before the next ride. If I don't "work" Sam's muscles at least every other day he is a tempest to be on. He is on full feed and gets really hot in a matter of days.

It's cool if you want to stay indoors, but be safe that first 50 degree day after your horse has had lots of time to get "fat and sassy."


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

mildot said:


> It was 18 degrees, cloudy, with light snow showers and breeze on Saturday; and 25, sunny, clear, and windless on Sunday.
> 
> I rode both days and it was great. No need to bundle up like the Michelin Man under those conditions.
> 
> ...


I love my disposable boot warmers! I crack open a pair and put them in my boots under my toes on the outside of my socks. My feet stay toasty oasty warm. The ones made for shoes/boots are very thin.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

AQHSam said:


> I love my disposable boot warmers! I crack open a pair and put them in my boots under my toes on the outside of my socks. My feet stay toasty oasty warm. The ones made for shoes/boots are very thin.


I need to get me some of those. Def way cheaper than a pair of insulated boots.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

AQHSam said:


> I heard a woman in flop flops and short sleeves complaining about the cold snap we were having (yea, it was still well above freezing). A simple pair of shoes and a jacket or at least long sleeves would have made a difference.
> 
> It's really hard to take people seriously when confronted with the visual of that.


Yep. Living in Ohio and having parents in the Miami area makes it hard to take some of the natives seriously when they roll out the fur coats on the rare 45 degree day.

Like you, mids 40s is sweatshirt and jeans weather for me. Mid 50s is sweatshirts and shorts. :twisted:


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't ride much in the winter since I mostly do trail riding and normally the ground is either icy or really hard, but I always try to ride when we get powdery or packing snow especially the day after a storm when it's sunny and the snow is sparkling. It's so much fun, but then again I'm one of those rare people who LOVE snow and winter.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I spent 13mos in FL, they started complaining about the cold when it got down to......70.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I think I have everything warm except I cannot find a pair of good gloves that I can also ride in. Tips of my toes go in about an hour even with the toe warmers. Great day today in Michigan...hit about 40 but it was icy. Went for a ride on the dirt roads that were mainly mud but workable! Anything to get out


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

In the South we do tend to complain more about the Summers. It does get so hot that it's not worth riding. Brutal for the rider, but even worse for the horse. You can do things to ride and keep warm in cold weather. Horse will warm up from the ride. All I want to do in the Summer when it's 98 with a heat index of 110 is let the hoses stand in the shade and put a water mist or sprinkler over them with a fan blowing. Early morning or late evening is the only time that's almost cool enough to be tolerable, but that's when the blood suckers are most active, so there's really no winning in the Summer.

Is it any wonder that we love Winter riding )


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I hate not being able to ride much in the winter. I am really looking forward to the spring and summer when I can train with my horses consistantly and taking riding lessons again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

One of the toughest things about winter riding is the limited supply of daylight. I live quite a ways North, so in winter the sun goes down by around 5:00 pm and doesn't come up again until 8:00 am. Riding is consequently limited to weekends and days off. 

In the summer though, it is light until around 11:00 pm. We really enjoy those long glorious evenings as long as the mosquitoes are not out for blood.


----------

